# Great skill with sniper rifle



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

I had heard about this but never actually seen it, cheers for posting enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

:thumb:Thanks for posting


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

some nice vids I wonder what they will top out at for the longest shot


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ivor said:


> some nice vids I wonder what they will top out at for the longest shot


Does anyone know??


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I reckon it'll be down to optics more than skill as you only really shoot with a rifle as far as you can see , ballistics are changing all the time I know that a certain big gun has extended range due to the ammo being re-designed


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ivor said:


> I reckon it'll be down to optics more than skill as you only really shoot with a rifle as far as you can see , ballistics are changing all the time I know that a certain big gun has extended range due to the ammo being re-designed


Any idea how far you can see with the latest scopes? Also how far will Rifle ammunition travel these days Anyone ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

2500 yards is do able now, 3 rounds grouped at 1" from a .416 barrett was seen on future weapons a while back.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

This the one bud?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There was another one too iirc, it might not have been future weapons but it was definitely Mach.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are some great shots. 

The British shot was prob better as it was way past it's range.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome shot by the Brit. I could just about hit a barn door at 400 meters when I was serving. Kudos to the spotter as well; without him Craig may not have made those shots.


----------

